# Anyone tried sixweekbody plan?



## Buffy in Dallas

Has anyone tried this plan? I'm tempted to try it but wanted some input first.

http://www.sixweekbody.com/


----------



## DenverGirlie

I have. Took off about 25 pounds over the course of about 50 days. I wasn't as hard line as I could have been, used to use sauces, used salt and some dairy all of which are off limits for my body type. Used to be a B, now am getting closer to an A.
I also wasn't as aggressive with the the exercising. Did great with walking almost everyday but didn't do the weight training as I should have.

You can check out the message boards without joining. http://chat.provida.com/forum/

He's the guy that does "Extreme Makeover" Tv show, he's the health and fitness guy on that program.


however, it's like anything else, you get what you put into it. I was very disiplined with eating even thou I did add salt, sauces and a bit of dairy now and again.

FYI - I purchased mine on eBay, was still new and never opened, came in orginal packaging, was just cheaper than buying online thru their site.

I ate a lot of rice, potatoes, chicken, veggies, fruit. Read beef was not allowed for my body type, although it's been updated since then and I could have bison on the plan now, although only once a week.

I can give you the quiz to determine your body type. Then go cruise the forumn boards in the recipe section and you can figure out rather easily what you kinds of food you should eat. You won't find a straight post that says "Body type A eat this for breakfast, this for snack, this for lunch, etc, etc. But each reciepe on the site will tell you at the bottom what type od bodies can eat thia at what meal.

It was a solid plan, an eating style paired with daily exercise. Portions are smallish compared to what most folks are used too, but you can eat 5-6 times a day. Drink lots of water. No bread, no pasta, no dairy, no salt, no sauces (BBQ, ketchup, soy sauce, etc.)


----------



## Buffy in Dallas

Hi DenverGirlie, Thanks for the info and the link! Could you PM the test?
If the diet they recomend fits with what my doc said to do about my blood sugar issues I may try it.


----------



## DenverGirlie

I PM'ed you.

If anyone else is interested you can take the "quiz" at the following site

http://www.mybodymakeover.com/tools_for_success/body_blueprinting_quiz.aspx


----------



## seedspreader

I use it... I've lost 55 lbs since March.

The hardest part of it is it takes a lot of prep time. (I have to give thanks to my wife). It's good though. It's a pretty common sense diet in that it limits calories, increases protein intake (which keeps you fuller) and doesn't eliminate "carbs" but realizes that complex carbs (brown rice, oats, etc) are good for you and simple carbs (bread, etc) are bad.

I started off very hardline and have relaxed my regime a bit by drinking caffeinated coffee and using zero fat dressing with my salads.

I've eaten enough chicken to demand a small poultry farm for my own needs...

I was just away at a teen camp for a week where I couldn't follow my diet, but am back on it. It (in my opinion) is fairly easy to develop a new habit of the diet as you are never really hungry. Your biggest problem will be you may tire of a repetitiveness of the diet, but if you search and try new recipes you should be ok there even.


----------



## mammabooh

Good job, ZYG!!!!


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla

I took the quiz and I am a Type A.


----------



## Willowynd

I cannot afford to join the program. Does someone have some info they can share on this diet for this body type?


----------



## TxCloverAngel

I too am on this plan (type A here *sigh*) 
and yes..... I never thought I'd say this... But I'm getting sick of chicken lol


----------



## AR Cattails

I just took the test and I'm a type A. The program looks great but I can't afford it. Will study the message boards some more and see if I can figure it out enough to do it on my own.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

TxCloverAngel said:


> I too am on this plan (type A here *sigh*)
> and yes..... I never thought I'd say this... But I'm getting sick of chicken lol


Eat it with lots of salsa! LOL That's what I do!

Kitty


----------



## hengal

Willowynd and AR Cattails -

I bought the *Six Day Body Makeover book * in the bookstore and used the recipes and the basic premise to plan my meals. This along with the help of the forums that DenverGirlie mentioned - (which are GREAT support by the way) have really done it all for me. The test is also in the book. There are so many recipes and information on the forums I didn't feel like I needed (or really could afford) to buy the entire program. It worked for me...just a suggestion. I'm a type B myself.


----------



## HomesteadBaker

hengal said:


> Willowynd and AR Cattails -
> 
> I bought the *Six Day Body Makeover book * in the bookstore and used the recipes and the basic premise to plan my meals. This along with the help of the forums that DenverGirlie mentioned - (which are GREAT support by the way) have really done it all for me. The test is also in the book. There are so many recipes and information on the forums I didn't feel like I needed (or really could afford) to buy the entire program. It worked for me...just a suggestion. I'm a type B myself.


Is the Six Day Body Makeover book by Michael Thurmond also?Glad to hear it worked for you. 

I am using the Six WEEK Body Makeover program now, and find the eating program pretty easy to live with. Have you reached your goal weight?

Kitty


----------



## hengal

HomesteadBaker said:


> Is the Six Day Body Makeover book by Michael Thurmond also?Glad to hear it worked for you.
> 
> I am using the Six WEEK Body Makeover program now, and find the eating program pretty easy to live with. Have you reached your goal weight?
> 
> Kitty



Yes Kitty, it is also by Michael Thurmond. Its really the same principal except a little more stringent. Its for if you want to have a loser fitting dress in a week or some such thing  
Anyway, between that book and the Provida forums with more recipes its worked very well. I'm not a goal yet but plugging away every day! The pounds coming off is a big motivator


----------



## mare

took the test and am a "B", sounds interesting


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Test said I was a C, but when I followed the link to the forums, it wanted me to join. Can anyone just give me a quick rundown of the foods that a C can or can't eat?


----------



## DenverGirlie

manygoatsnmore said:


> Test said I was a C, but when I followed the link to the forums, it wanted me to join. Can anyone just give me a quick rundown of the foods that a C can or can't eat?


go cruise the forumn boards in the recipe section and you can figure out rather easily what you kinds of food you should eat. You won't find a straight post that says "Body type A eat this for breakfast, this for snack, this for lunch, etc, etc. But each reciepe on the site will tell you at the bottom what type od bodies can eat thia at what meal.


----------

